# Coolant flush



## Tony tenace (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi,are there any videos available on how to flush coolant system on a Cub cadet 7300?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is one for a little Massey, principle is the same for the Mitsubishi engine in your Cub. Just do not add cold coolant to a hot engine or you run the risk of cracking the head or block. 




You will find a number of coolant flush videos, the principle is all the same. Use your Operator's Manual to locate the radiator drain petcock, and the engine block drain valve, and you will be good to go.


----------



## Tony tenace (Jan 20, 2019)

Thank you.


----------

